# Looking for my first folding bike



## anonyy (12 Jul 2013)

Hi

I recently moved and unfortunately had to leave my bike in storage i normally ride a 20" mens bike i am female and 5'8/5'9 in height.

I havent used or ridden a folding bike before so a complete newbie to them. i need to get about and use panniers can someone please suggest and what I should look out for etc

Would i have to by smaller panniers on them?
Are folding bikes comfortable, i am intending to do leisure cycling as well, i would hate to have bought one that i couldn't use much.
Do you lock them in the same fashion or...?

i may look at second hand, is there anything i should be looking at and thinking about durability wise? I currently weigh about 14 stone can they carry this type of weight?

Thanks


----------



## nobby styles (12 Jul 2013)

I recently purchased a Dahon Vitesse D7 HG folder and it's great for my 22 mile round trip commute. I've never used a folding bike before but it's comfortable and fairly fast if a bit more "flexy" than my old hybrid. I use my old standard size pannier bag no problems as it has a back rack and there's enough height from the ground for standard panniers to be used safely. I'm a 6ft, 17 stone male and I haven't had any problems with it handling my weight. I have a cheap light lock as I never leave it outside for any length of time as I keep it in the office at work and in my bedroom at home. That's the beauty of folding bikes


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 Jul 2013)

Take your folding bike in with you, if you need to lock it, that's probably an indication you should not take the bike there


----------



## clid61 (12 Jul 2013)

Get yourself a classic vintage Raleigh Stowaway R20 off ebay , you can not go wrong with this piece of kit.


----------



## anonyy (14 Jul 2013)

i'm not looking to pay stupid money right now, i think no more than £150 if possible or something second hand.


----------



## anonyy (15 Jul 2013)

I've seen a Dawes kingpin 1970's folding bike for sale second hand are they any good?


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jul 2013)

if its in decent condition then yes they are quite solid , but bear in mind its 40 years old! sturmey archer 3 speed gears are pretty bomb proof. But don't pay stupid money for one.

Presumably you want a folder so its easier to store?


----------



## anonyy (15 Jul 2013)

T4tomo said:


> if its in decent condition then yes they are quite solid , but bear in mind its 40 years old! sturmey archer 3 speed gears are pretty bomb proof. But don't pay stupid money for one.
> 
> Presumably you want a folder so its easier to store?



Yes as per the title of this thread lol. 

It's a 3 speed, any good with going up hill?


----------



## byegad (15 Jul 2013)

Is fold and portability folded important?

If Not really as you will only fold it at home a Dahon 20" folder is a great ride, we've had three and still own two.

If carrying it folded is vital then a Brompton doesn't have as wide a gear range (One of ours ranges from 20" to 114" gears.) nor ride nearly as well as a Dahon, but folding and carrying the thing is easy.


----------



## anonyy (15 Jul 2013)

Hi I don't have any room for my 20" bike that's why I need a folded one.

@User, how much you thinking?


----------



## anonyy (15 Jul 2013)

Link is not working for me?


----------



## anonyy (15 Jul 2013)

hi I may not have permission to view that part of the site, i havent been on here that long.

Anyway, unfortunately i cannot afford to pay that kind of money, i'm going to take a look at this second hand one i mentioned above,


----------



## anonyy (16 Jul 2013)

Is a three speed good enough for getting up a hill?


----------



## clid61 (16 Jul 2013)

depends on the gears and depends on the hill !


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jul 2013)

clid61 said:


> depends on the gears and depends on the hill !


 and on the rider!
SA 3 speed has a reasonable range but largish jumps in between, but asuming you're not about to tackle the Alps then yes the gearing is fine and low enough for most hills for most fit riders. Ive not found a hill I cant get up on my SA3 speed brompton, but caveat that with I am taller, lighter and maler than you.



> If carrying it folded is vital then a Brompton doesn't have as wide a gear range (One of ours ranges from 20" to 114" gears.) nor ride nearly as well as a Dahon, but folding and carrying the thing is easy.


 
Gear range I'll give you but quite why you need 20" (far too low to useful on anything but a recumbent) and you'd be doing over 40mph if you managed to spin out 114" at the top end, so whilst that may be a fact it not particularly an advantage

"nor ride nearly as well as a Dahon" that's pretty subjective, but 1000's of Brompton owners can't all be wrong


----------



## Sara_H (17 Jul 2013)

I've got a decathlon hoptown 5 which is fantastic, though I don't think they do that model anymore.

I have a pannier rack on it, but am a bit limited in what luggage I can clip on. I use my basil elements hand bag, which is 17l and fits loads of stuff in. I've also put a rixen kaul kick fix bracket on the handlebars which I use with one of their baskets.

You can be quite creative with how you carry luggage on a folding bile. If you look at a blog called path less pedaled, they toured on bromptons and had a really nifty method ror carrying a massive backpack on the rear carrier.


----------

